# Need conformation critique explained!



## Curing (Dec 4, 2017)

Had some people critique my dog just for fun, she's not amazing quality or showline or anything of the sort so wasn't expecting much from the critique haha and not under in delusions of my dogs conformation either, but was hoping to have some of it explained and shown some pictures of "correct" conformation. I just wanna learn what each things mean and how its suppose to look. 

I'll post the picture they critiqued and then a few better ones tomorrow, the one I took isn't at the right level and her back leg is cut out so its not a good picture to critique sadly. 

I believe the critiquer bred show lines? But I'm not 100% sure, her dogs looked a bit weak in the hocks and flat footed imho, but what do I know... Anyway! Her critique was as such:
Slightly sway back-back is not firm. Incorrect angle of shoulder and lack,of chest...need to,see tge rest of the dog to evaluate the rear

I could see the slight sway back, my girl has absolutely no roaching and is pretty long, but a bit confused on the rest and would like some explanation and pictures of the correct conformation to for reference! thank you in advance!


----------



## Curing (Dec 4, 2017)

First picture was the one critiqued, second was one I forgot I had that I just found. Its at a better angle


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I don't know much about conformation. She looks nice to me. Not meaning to nit pick, just an observation; I would keep her nails shorter as it can affect the way she places her feet. I can see the difference in my dog's feet after sanding down the nails; her feet are more compact.


----------



## Curing (Dec 4, 2017)

wolfy dog said:


> I don't know much about conformation. She looks nice to me. Not meaning to nit pick, just an observation; I would keep her nails shorter as it can affect the way she places her feet. I can see the difference in my dog's feet after sanding down the nails; her feet are more compact.


Not nit picky at all! I agree, I actually just ran out and bought a new nail trimmer today (I broke my other :| ). Working on them as we speak


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Very stretched female with high withers, soft through the back, long through the loin. Good placement of a slightly short croup. Shoulder could use more angulation, but she appears to have a nice length of upper arm so probably has very good reach in movement. Excellent angulation in the rear. With her nails long it is very hard to evaluate her feet. I would like to see darker pigment. Even whites should have black noses where as hers looks more liver/brown.


----------



## Curing (Dec 4, 2017)

lhczth said:


> Very stretched female with high withers, soft through the back, long through the loin. Good placement of a slightly short croup. Shoulder could use more angulation, but she appears to have a nice length of upper arm so probably has very good reach in movement. Excellent angulation in the rear. With her nails long it is very hard to evaluate her feet. I would like to see darker pigment. Even whites should have black noses where as hers looks more liver/brown.


Thank you! would you happen to have any pictures of a more correct back and what explanation of what you mean by stretched? 

Also she has "snow nose" right now from the cold weather, its nice and dark in the summer 

Oh! also tips on better stacking? I'm not great at it and noticed that in the top picture she looks more "sway-back" then in the bottom and thought it might be from the position she was posed in? I know people use various levels of stacking to showcase the best qualities of their dog.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Stretched means she is long through the loin which is the part of the back between where the ribs end and the pelvis begins. Length should be obtained with a good lay back of shoulder and long croup with the back itself and especially the loin being shorter. 
Her stack isn't bad. You just have her head lifted too high which is making her topline look worse.


----------



## Curing (Dec 4, 2017)

lhczth said:


> Stretched means she is long through the loin which is the part of the back between where the ribs end and the pelvis begins. Length should be obtained with a good lay back of shoulder and long croup with the back itself and especially the loin being shorter.
> Her stack isn't bad. You just have her head lifted too high which is making her topline look worse.


Ah okay, Thank you so much for the explanation!


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

One thing about all white or all black animals is they are all shape. That is what is most noticeable about them. There are no coat colors or markings to distract the eye. The horse I have now is black, he is a black Arabian stallion. I always really loved to see white horses though. I am no judge of dog shape but that is one pretty dog.


----------



## Curing (Dec 4, 2017)

Nurse Bishop said:


> One thing about all white or all black animals is they are all shape. That is what is most noticeable about them. There are no coat colors or markings to distract the eye. The horse I have now is black, he is a black Arabian stallion. I always really loved to see white horses though. I am no judge of dog shape but that is one pretty dog.


I agree! Its so easy to pick out the little things on solid animals. 

I used to evaluate horses in my youth and always found the solid ones were the easiest to really nit pick everything while the paints and appaloosa's were easy to miss certain flaws. 

And thank you! funny enough I always tend to be drawn to the darker colored shepherds like the black sables and solid blacks. But I've always really loved how she looked, just seems so feminine and regal in my opinion. Kind of like a mythical creature lol!


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

I used to have a beautiful white GSD cross bitch. She was half Borzoi. That dog was all shape with those legs and small waist. Oddly enough for a cross she was prick eared.


----------



## Curing (Dec 4, 2017)

Nurse Bishop said:


> I used to have a beautiful white GSD cross bitch. She was half Borzoi. That dog was all shape with those legs and small waist. Oddly enough for a cross she was prick eared.


Oh my goodness, I could only imagine how that looked! 

I've seen a few greyhound x shepherds and talk about legs. I bet she was beautiful.


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

The first dog I ever had was half GSD half Greyhound. His ears stood and with the huge sighthound eyes. I also have had 2 Greyhounds and 4 Whippets. These are dogs to ride horses with in the hills and fields. To be at a gallop you keep right up with them and see them fly. They have the extended gallop, stretched in mid air all four feet off the ground. One of my Whippets was pure white. GSDs are a whole nuther animal.


----------



## Curing (Dec 4, 2017)

Found another recent picture of my dog stacked, just one I was messing around with so not really a very good picture but noticed her back looked more "solid" in it and was curious if it was the way she was stacked or the angle of the picture, I know the angle is more forward then straight on. This was one of the few stacks I liked her head in so it was a shame that it wasn't done in proper lighting or at the correct angle/level. What do you think @lhczth ?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

He doesn't look as stretched in this photo.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

And that's why GSD show people PAY pro handlers to show their dogs! They know how to minimize the dog's faults when stacking it!


----------



## Curing (Dec 4, 2017)

Sunsilver said:


> And that's why GSD show people PAY pro handlers to show their dogs! They know how to minimize the dog's faults when stacking it!


No Kidding! haha, I seriously give mad props to them for being able to display the dog in the best way possible. I find it really impressive, I'm not sure i'f I'd ever get into the conformation aspect of showing just because I love sport so much, but I love learning about it and find it extremely intriguing!


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

Have you been using him to put your coffee cup on :lol: 

Beautiful dog


----------



## Curing (Dec 4, 2017)

KaiserAus said:


> Have you been using him to put your coffee cup on :lol:
> 
> Beautiful dog


Hahaha! I was wondering if someone would notice that, I think our other dog was using her as a coaster while we were away 

And thank you!


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

This looks better, overall, more pleasing to the eye than the original picture. What I see though, with the angle, the outside rear foot is placed too far forward, which exaggerates the more extreme angulation in the rear end. I personally prefer a little less angulation, and not quite as deep in the chest. Basically, a nice looking dog. Not as tall as most white's that I see.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

much much better picture --- nice top line

I was going to ask about the rear 

the foot is properly placed -- foot directly under hock - perpendicular 

the tibia , the lower half of the thigh (femur and tibia) - turn of stifle is a bit long 

this dog does have the shoulder to open up an allow the dog to propel forward without lifting 

http://www.vtgsd.com/publicgsdfiles/The-Illustrated-Standard-for-the-German-Shepherd-Dog.pdf


----------

